# Tips Index for Book 1.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the index for Book 1 of Fishcatching101.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Index BOOK 1<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/I][/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">1[/B].<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Keep Momma Happy. [/B]Serious business. You?d better pay attention!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">2.Snell Knot Tutorial[/B]. How to tie the most useful knot I know of.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">3.Cleaner Fish Cleaning.[/B] If you scale fish, you are gonna love this.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">4.Twisty Jerk Baits.[/B] Add a swivel for more weight and less twist.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>5.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Flyfishing Tip, Easier Striping.[/B] Smoother casting and better line control.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">6.[/B] <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Trilene KnotTtip[/B]. Additional uses for a great knot. Winch cable or strap.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">7.[/B] <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Clinch Knot Tip.[/B] More is not always better.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">8.[/B] <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Creek Banking. [/B]Several tips for making bank fishing safer and more productive.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">9. Connect the Dots [/B]Pay attention to dock talk and catch more fish.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">10. Load Your Boat in a Cross Wind. [/B]Single handed launch and load.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">11. Full Tank, fewer Problems. [/B]Saves time, headaches and problems.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">12. Knot Testing [/B]How I find the best knot for my use. Builds confidence too.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">13. Change Lures or Move. [/B]When toothy nippers are destroying soft plastics<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">14. Max Storage, Min Space. [/B]Absolutely the best rod storage yet.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">15. Fish Cleaning 1?Sanitation[/B]. When I clean fish, I know it is clean because---<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">16. When 2 Hands Aren?t Enough [/B]Build a handy little vise for pennies.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">17. Loose Reel Seat Repair. [/B]Quick cure to an occasional problem.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">18. Guaranteed to Make you a Better Flats Fisherman[/B]. Money back guarantee<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">19. Snell a Hook With Stranded Wire. [/B]Wire rig in 15 seconds.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">20. Spare Spool Tip[/B]. Essential if you use braids.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">21. Mark ?Em. [/B]No more wrong spool.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">22. Spare Spool Case. [/B]Keep spare spinning reel spools safe and clean.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">23. Catalog Spots for different Wind Conditions. [/B]Where I fish when the wind blows.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">24. Raw Materials for Fishing Tools. [/B]Some handy tools from junk.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">25. Finger Protection[/B]. More drag and fewer finger and thumb burns.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">26. [/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Cart[/B]</st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> [/B]<st1laceType><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Building[/B]</st1laceType></st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">. [/B]Dock carts, deer carts, yak carts, etc. from junk.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">27. Danger With Multiple Hooks[/B]. Don?t set a deadly trap.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">28. How Many Hooks? [/B]One drop of water can ruin a box of hooks.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">29. Hook Setting W/ Stinger. [/B]Let the fish do it.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">30. More on Stingers. [/B]Hook them or let them swing?<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">31. One Handed Yak Paddle[/B]. Tiny home made paddle made just for fishing<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">32. More Bang for Your GULP Buck. [/B]A little dab will do you.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">33. Bird Proof Mackerel Rig. [/B]Sea gulls leave this one alone.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">34. Floating Fish Bag. [/B]I do not want a stringer around my feet.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">35. Non-Fouling Stinger Rig. [/B]You are gonna love this one.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">36. Ever Lost a Rod[/B]? This will help.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">37. Fishing Vest. [/B]Handier than a pocket on a shirt.<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">38. Double Coozee [/B]Keep a cold drink cold.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">39. Circle Hook Crab Rig. [/B]Baiting with crabs simplified.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">40. Home Made Lure Molds. [/B]Cheap and easy mold building.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">41. .45 [/B]Jigs Cheap answer to the Jerk Jigger and Gotcha.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">42. Insertable Weights[/B]. Make your own and make jerk baits perform.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">43. Seize the Line. [/B]Another use for the Snell Knot.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">44. Fishing Safety. [/B]Lots of potential problems with suggested solutions.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">45. Another Use for the Snell Knot. [/B]Yep, the World?s handiest knot.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">46. Worm Rigs for Fresh or Salt. [/B]Build a jig for uniform rigging.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">47. Leaky Waders[/B]? Find, fix or prevent leaks<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">48. High Speed Wahoo Lure[/B]. Build it yourself cheap.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">49.Light Intensity Changes Things[/B]. Bright days, dark days, your response.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">50 Plastic Jig Heads. [/B]Make ?em out of hot glue.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">51. Weighted Stainless Steel Hooks. [/B]Makes fishing jerk baits more fun.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">52. Turnbuckles[/B]. Check their load rating<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">53. Quick Draw Cast Net[/B]. Load and cast in seconds.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">54. Cleaner Tackle Quicker[/B]. The easiest way I have found.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">55. End Over End. Reverse line in a flash.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">56. Get It Right. [/B]How to tell if a knot is tied right.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">57. Split Shot Rigging. [/B]A few tips for getting more use out of them.<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">58. Chum Bags and Basket.. [/B]Shark proof chum basket.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">59. Chum Churn Modifications<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">60. Chum Chunker<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">61 Scallop Chum<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">62. Grocery Store Sheepshead Chum<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">63. Chum Choice per Species<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">64. Chumming for Bottom Fish<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">65. Cobia Without a Tower<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">66. Deep Water Chumming with Menhaden Oil<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">67. Cut a Penny Scissors<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">68. Jitterbug Rig<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">69. Clams<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">70. Winch Strap/Cable<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">71. Tail on One End, Head on the Other<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">72. Choose the Right Jig Head<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">73. Ratchet Straps<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">74. More Sheepshead Chum<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">75. What to Look For. (Sheepshead)<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">76. How they feed.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">77. Browning Pliers<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">78. Mini First Aid Kit<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">79. Vacuum Seal 5200<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">80. Make your Own ARC deehooker<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">81. Which hook for Which fish.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">82. Trebles to Singles<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">83. Dry Tee Pee<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">84. Salty Drop Shot<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">85. Catch More Snapper<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">86. Sheepshead tip 4<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">87. Sheepshead tip 3<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">88. Sheepshead Tip 2<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">89. Used Boat Buying Tip. Fuel System<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">90. Get your Fly Un-Hung<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">91. Something we Shouldn?t do<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">92. Teach Your Grub New Tricks<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">93. Long Line Clips<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">94. Leader Sleeve Tip<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">95. Wading Shoes<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">96. Sluggos<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">97. Bull Minnows<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">98. Yak Live Well<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">99. Band on Worm<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">100. WingNut Keeper[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">101. A Bit About Tides[/B]


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

When is it coming out? I can't wait to get a copy!


----------



## Texasgator (May 2, 2008)

Captken

Is your book available to purchase? How? Always looking to learn a better way. Some interesting topics to read about in your index.

Van


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

After printing the whole thing out and having each volume put in spiral binders, ($114 in black and white for 1 copy) my wife decided it needed to be more professional.

No more, "It shines like a diamond in a goats ass" and other generally descriptive phrases that fishermen universally understand. It had to go to something more genteel and professional like very shiny, etc. She also wanted some serious changes in photos and more computer drawings to replace some at least fairly decent but unprofessional hand drawings. 

Books 1-2 and 3 are edited, correctedand proofed. Book 4 has been edited but not corrected as yet.


----------

